# Smallest fiberoptic pins ever



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT for this one.
My .010's are in the mail! :banana: 
I have a sample of this fiber, it should be awesome!


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

*No answer*

I have been trying to reach Danny or Channy for two days now. When I call 6066667612 it goes to their fax machine. That's the only # I have. If anybody's got another # or if Channy happens to be on here as I know he is from time to time please egt me the # or tell them New York is trying to reach them. I need to place an order.


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

You have a PM Ghost


----------



## bowhunt_pro (Dec 31, 2003)

*Sword Press Release*

Sword Press Release New Fiber, New Pins and New Sight for 2006


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

the .010 pins are getting great revues. They are even better than I could have ever imagined. If you havent looked into these , dont miss out!


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

I got my .010 pins today!! Holy Cow!!! Steve you are right these are better than I imagined. Awesome!!!


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

I used an 0.10 pin from classic scopes this past 3-d season and they are awesome.Classic has o.10 fibers in blue and with a LP light hooked up to them they are the best.Liked it so much I have one rigged up on my hunting bow.Whats great with an LP light is if the pin is a little too small you just increase the brightness and the pin will appear larger.


----------



## stodr (Sep 4, 2002)

for hunting I would like a .29 for my first pin then the rest .10 could you do that? Alot of states I hunt you can not put a light on it.


----------



## J.W. Shooter (Feb 15, 2004)

*stodr*

That's one of the great things about Sword! Whatever makes you happy! If that's the configuration you want, they can do it! However, I would probably go with a .019 for the first pin! Once you see the brightness, you will understand!


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT...

Anyone else received one of these sights? If so, report back on your findings! :thumbs_up


----------



## Seth the XSlayr (Feb 20, 2005)

Please PM with details concerning price should I wish to purchase these small fibers....


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

I'll be ordering mine on Monday. Sounds good.


----------



## stodr (Sep 4, 2002)

fasst said:


> TTT...
> 
> Anyone else received one of these sights? If so, report back on your findings! :thumbs_up


I just got mine today. I had them set it up with a .29 top .19 then three.10 this is a really well built sight. Very impressed with the construction.


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

stodr said:


> I just got mine today. I had them set it up with a .29 top .19 then three.10 this is a really well built sight. Very impressed with the construction.


Which sight did you order? My twilight hunter and 3P sights are both great. These are definetely tough sights!


----------



## monradon (Nov 18, 2002)

*New Pins*

Can one buy pins with the new fiber optics for the last light III , I do not want small but want brighter. I also have never reached them or had email come back.


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

monradon said:


> Can one buy pins with the new fiber optics for the last light III , I do not want small but want brighter. I also have never reached them or had email come back.


I sent you a PM monradon :thumbs_up


----------

